# Media Servers



## dawgfan63 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just getting into the whole media server idea. I have installed Plex Media Server on my Windows PC and I am able to see content on both of my Direct receivers using the Media Share options. None of my videos play though and have the x beside them. I have read that Media Share only supports mpg2 so I converted a video to mp2 and it does in fact play although the program is not watchable.

I am thinking of getting a Chromecast or the new Roku Stick device supposedly to be released in April but would save the money if could get media share working. Are there other media servers better suited for Direct?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Get something else, the Media Share feature on the DirecTV receivers s#cks! it won't let you do trick play and if you loose your place in the middle of a movie you must start from the beginning. Perhaps it may be good for pictures and short videos.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

I recommend that you consider a dedicated media player that can handle the various formats you use natively. In this way, you don't need a media server, just a basic file server or better yet, a Network Attached Storage (NAS) system.

At its best, DIRECTV's Media Share initiative (much like Intel's Viiv that it was based on) died on the vine and spending money chasing down a competent server may never yield the results that you're looking for.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

AppleTV is the way to go on this one. Chromcast is still in its infancy and Roku, last I heard, won't let you play your own media. Another option is to setup an XBMC client. 

I agree with peds48, Media Share on the DirecTV hardware is junk and should be removed in lieu of something that actually works.


----------



## mreaves53 (Oct 25, 2008)

Agreed on the Medai Share on DirecTv. I use a WD TV Live. It will play just about any file format know to computerdom. It plays from my laptop, my laptop running many different media servers and from my Seagate Central NAS. It also has many services like Netflix built in.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> AppleTV is the way to go on this one. Chromcast is still in its infancy and Roku, last I heard, won't let you play your own media. Another option is to setup an XBMC client.
> 
> I agree with peds48, Media Share on the DirecTV hardware is junk and should be removed in lieu of something that actually works.


Roku has added a new video client but it only works with MKV video (supposedly it also handles MP4 but I haven't been able to get that to work). I have tried many things (not AppleTV yet) but WDTV Live works best for me.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

a Jailbroken Apple TV2 makes a great streaming box!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> AppleTV is the way to go on this one. Chromcast is still in its infancy and Roku, last I heard, won't let you play your own media. Another option is to setup an XBMC client.
> 
> I agree with peds48, Media Share on the DirecTV hardware is junk and should be removed in lieu of something that actually works.





bobnielsen said:


> Roku has added a new video client but it only works with MKV video (supposedly it also handles MP4 but I haven't been able to get that to work). I have tried many things (not AppleTV yet) but WDTV Live works best for me.


PLEX works with Roku to stream your files to Roku. It's kinda nice.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> PLEX works with Roku to stream your files to Roku. It's kinda nice.


Haven't tried it yet, but PLEX supposedly works with Chromecast as well now.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I just tried Plex on my Roku. Having previously tried many media servers and clients, I am quite impressed. The server is supported on Windows, Linux, OS X and FreeBSD platforms. Setup takes a while but it is very configurable. In addition to my local video files, it did a good job with some PBS programming. 

It seemed that the video quality wasn't quite as sharp as I had hoped, but my cataracts have been acting up recently (I'm seriously considering surgery) which probably explains it.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

bobnielsen said:


> It seemed that the video quality wasn't quite as sharp as I had hoped, but my cataracts have been acting up recently (I'm seriously considering surgery) which probably explains it.


As soon as you can get insurance to cover it, do it. You're wasting valuable viewing time.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

harsh said:


> As soon as you can get insurance to cover it, do it. You're wasting valuable viewing time.


I'll be talking to the doctor tomorrow. My Medicare Advantage policy will cover most of it, except for the prescription lens, I'll probably be out of pocket $1000 or so but it'll be worth it..


----------

